# Angeln vom Boot bei Plasmolen erlaubt?



## t-rex600 (18. August 2017)

Habe in der Suche nichts gefunden, daher frage ich mal so!
Möchte mit mein Angelboot bei Plasmolen auf den Mookerplas See und der Maas selber mein Glück versuchen.
Vispas habe ich und wird auch im Visplaner blau angezeigt, also Angeln ja, nur ist es auch vom Boot erlaubt?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## shafty262 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln vom Boot bei Plasmolen erlaubt?*

In Holland ist das genau anders rum wie in Deutschland. Da ist Bootsangeln eig. fast überall erlaubt es sei denn es wird gesondert verboten. Das steht dann in dem blauen Büchlein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco84 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln vom Boot bei Plasmolen erlaubt?*

Da war Shafty schneller. So ist es. 
Ist es verboten so steht es in den zusatzinformationen. 
( aufzurufen durch Anklicken des jeweiligen Gewässers im visplanner). 
Saisonale verbote stehen teilweise nicht drin , die müsste man bei der jeweiligen waterschap ( wasswrbehörde) raus suchen. 
Ist aber sehr selten und darum wirst du dir wohl keine sorgen machen  brauchen. #6 
Also viel Spaß und dicke Fische. 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## t-rex600 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln vom Boot bei Plasmolen erlaubt?*

Danke Jungs!!
Wusste garnicht das ich durch anklicken des Gewässers Info bekomme, das ist ja Super!
Soweit ich das jetzt mit Übersätzer lesen konnte, steht da nix von das Bootsangeln verboten ist.
Klasse...dann freue ich mich auf den Angeltag.
Euch auch dickes Petri!!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## t-rex600 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln vom Boot bei Plasmolen erlaubt?*

Mal eine Frage!
Ist es erlaubt auf den Maasplassen über Nacht vom Boot aus zu angeln?
Rundumlicht ist am Boot montiert!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln vom Boot bei Plasmolen erlaubt?*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage!
> Ist es erlaubt auf den Maasplassen über Nacht vom Boot aus zu angeln?
> Rundumlicht ist am Boot montiert!


Nein


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------

